# Any Option For Long Term Suspension Or Intermittent Use For DTH ?



## Revolution (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm thinking to get any DTH(D2H/Tata Sky etc) soon or later for my 2nd CRT TV.
But I planning to run it for about 4 to 6 months in a year.

Is there a long term suspension option available for DTH ?
If YES, what would the cost for that ?
Also, if I simply stop recharging my account, what will happens? 
Any idea (and what would be the way/charges to restart services after that?) 
Do I need to do any paper work or anything to start it ?
Any if i want to change Chanel package at next time ?
And which DTH cheaper and good at after sale service ?
Suppose the Dish move from its exact place due to storm then how much they(DTH) gonna charge to fix this ?
BTW,can I do this by myself ?

Thanks!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 13, 2012)

I've Airtel DTH. And I had put it in 'safe custody'. It can be done for maximum period of 3 months once in 6 months. But 3 months had passed long back and I did not recharge. The set-top box is still with me. Dunno if the a/c is active or not. Also don't know why haven't they called me. I have had a positive experience with Airtel Digital TV.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for reply!
Strange that they did not call u.
Do they charge for 'Safe Custody' ?
Without 'Safe Custody' what could happen ?

But,I think there may be some ppl in this forum who had experience with this.
Let see!


----------

